# phone stuck in downloading mode in bootloader help!(SOLVED) thanks Boblank



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

i was wiping system, data, and everything to install a new rom, redemption rom, and i accidentally hit reboot system and now it wont boot and when i go into bootloader it says downloading but never gets past that! i can also see something that says ODIN MODE at the top in red, not sure if that matters.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

So you're stuck on the bootloader...? What happens if you hit volume up or down to select Recovery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> So you're stuck on the bootloader...? What happens if you hit volume up or down to select Recovery?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


it does not let me, there are no options for anything else, its either stay in download mode or hit power and attempt to power on but it never gets past the google screen with the unlocked lock at the bottom


----------



## Boblank (Jun 7, 2011)

Can you battery pull then hold hold volume +&- then hold power. then should get you bootloader mode (not odin mode which is volume -, and power) then you should be able to get into recovery from there.


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

Boblank said:


> Can you battery pull then hold hold volume +&- then hold power. then should get you bootloader mode (not odin mode which is volume -, and power) then you should be able to get into recovery from there.


just tried this but the phone just attempts to boot into android.

EDIT: nvm i got it into recovery mode, i guess i missread and only pressed vol down and power. thank you so much, i owe you one big time. if thats how i get into the bootloader, why did most people tell me odin mode was the bootloader?


----------

